# If You Know Me...



## RedGinger (Aug 6, 2009)

then you knew I was going to post this lol.  Had a suspicious lymph node taken out today.  Pretty darn sore!!  Everything went smoothly.  I always share with friends, here have some of my popcorn, have a lymph node. lol  A considerably better suture job than the toe.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks Tim.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks too Lobes, ya smartass.  Win big for me!!


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm hoping for the best, Laur, I know that stuff is scary.. I have a lump in my calf I am intentionally ignoring because I can't afford the doctors to go hog wild on me.. at least you had it taken out, that is good!


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 6, 2009)

Hope you feel better Charlie.  Hopefully Obama will have you at the doc's in no time.  Cut back on your bottle craziness in the meantime (lol, I mean that in a nice way, we're all bottle crazy).  
 I'm just glad it's over.  I'm sick of not feeling well.  Now if y'all will excuse me, I am going to watch "Wild Russia" on Animal Planet.
 Thanks guys for the nice thoughts![]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 6, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> Pray for me! I'm going to the casino tomorrow and I ain't leaving till the blackjack dealer cries[]


 I love blackjack! All I play when I go to a casino. Too poor to win big, though. I was up $400 in St Martin a few years back (playing the $5 table)... would've walked away sooner, but my boss showed up all drunk and funny, so I stayed until I lost $200 of the $400. Still up, though! Went shopping the next day!
 Good luck! Win a hand for me!

 Hope you're feeling better Laur! When are you starting the "show your scar & tell how you got it" post?[]

 Kate


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 6, 2009)

Lobe.. preheat the oven to 375.. climb in, bake yourself for 12 minutes in a pyrex dish.. you'll be a new man in the AM.. []


----------



## PrivyCheese (Aug 6, 2009)

Best wishes....Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey! I'm going in for a colostomy tomorrow.I will tell the doc to takes pix! 
  Pictures coming soon [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 6, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> got my cholesterol leves in the mail today. Both of them combined are 225. Basically means I'm 45% butter. I'll be dead in a matter of hours[]


 

 Red rice yeast will knock it right down.
  Lipator makes me insane.[8D]Had to go natural.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 6, 2009)

If you mean colonoscopy, post some pics.. always wanted to know you better, Ricky.. [&:][][>:][:-]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 6, 2009)

I figured some one do a spell check,but I never knew it would be you.


----------



## Just Dig it (Aug 6, 2009)

My girlfriends Sister has to get hers out soon..hope you heal well..goodluck


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 6, 2009)

Who needs spellcheck when you went to school in NJ??? [8D]


----------



## madman (Aug 6, 2009)

hey laur hope ya feel better! i no how it is to not feel good! and on that note hey rick if yer going to get reemed you wont feel a thing!  i just had a tube down my throat to look at my stomach bam-- yer out! wake up and its time to go! in and out!  lol  then they say yer ok,,,,  mike


----------



## capsoda (Aug 7, 2009)

I have a suspicious lymph node. My wife always says shut up or she will pop it and I won't have anything to hold my eyes in while I watch TV????? I don't get it....[8|]

 Rest and the soreness will be gone in a few days. Be well.




> and I ain't leaving till the blackjack dealer cries


 Where have I heard that before??????


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks guys.  They use the MJ drug propofl for colonoscopies now, Rick, so don't worry lol.  It's a cinch, really.  Thanks for all the good thoughts guys and gals.  Kate, that is a good idea for a post!  Lobey's got a mean one, I have a few, who else wants to share?  
 Thanks Steve.  I'll look forward to it.  Nice of you to send me one.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 7, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: Just Dig it
> 
> My girlfriends Sister has to get hers out soon..hope you heal well..goodluck


 
 Just Dig It, it's an easy procedure.  Doesn't hurt until later.  I think mine only took about an hour.  
 It hurts like a bitch right now.  Some Tylenol 3 will hopefully help.  Joe said you can buy that OTC in Canada.  Is that still the case, Kate?  I was thinking travel agent might be a good career.  Any thoughts on your experience?  Also, could you help me get a good travel deal?  I need a vacation!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 7, 2009)

I have one on my left ring finger that I call my 'fishy scar' cuz it's shaped like a fish. Got it trying to unload a riding lawnmower from a trailer and got it pinched between the side of the trailer and the lawnmower. My right index finger has a scar across it from trying to pry a gun out of someone's hands.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 7, 2009)

Haven't been away in a while, but I think they still sell 222's in Canada over the counter. It's actually aspirin/caffeine/codeine.. generic are CCC's.  
 Lots of deals out there right now, but I'm not a reservations agent, so I don't really know what they are. Bermuda is beautiful and there are a couple members from there on here! Hawaii, too (although I haven't been there myself). 
 (My job consists of telling res agents how to do their job, but if I actually had to REALLY do their job, I'd be a bit out of the loop.[8D])


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 7, 2009)

So - Laur & Joe - do you guys use two different computers or do you share the same computer and just switch screens? I see you're both online right now.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks for the info Kate.  Bermuda is awesome.  Ahhh.  Yeah, we have our own computers.  We each had one already when we got married.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 7, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: pyshodoodle
> 
> My right index finger has a scar across it from trying to pry a gun out of someone's hands.


 
 I'm sure that's a bad story.  I've had to do that myself, but no scars.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 7, 2009)

Could have been worse.  It's a reminder, though.


----------



## glass man (Aug 7, 2009)

HOPE YOU ARE FINE LAUR. WHEN I WAS 17 I HAD TWO LYMPH NODE BIOPSIES. THE FIRST CAUSE THEY WANTED TO SEE WHY THEY WERE SWOLLEN. CANCER .THE 2ND AT EMORY UNIVERSITY HOSPITAL TO MAKE SURE. LOT OF PEOPLE PRAYING FOR ME. DOCTOR CAN IN AN SAIS "YES IT IS LYMPHOMA" [&o] BUT WE ARE GONNA CHECK IT ONCE MORE TO MAKE SURE. HE CAME BACK AND SAID "WE DON'T KNOW WHAT HAPPENED ,BUT NOW IT IS GONE". I BELIEVE GOD IS WHAT HAPPENED. WHY ME CURED? I STILL HAVE TWO SCARS ON MY NECK TO HELP ME REMEMBER,WHAT PRAYER CAN DO. STLL WONDER WHY NOT EVERY TIME FOR ALL?   JUST WANT YOU TO KNOW I AM SO VERY VERY GLAD YOU ARE OK!  JAMIE


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 7, 2009)

Sounds like you had a miracle Jamie.   What did the cause of yours turn out to be? Thanks for your nice words and congrats on winning Rick's bottle contest!  You're a sweetheart.  Not much sleep last night, but hopefully the medicine will help.  So excuse me if I type anything silly or stoopid as some of our Italian members would say.  Who am I kidding, I always type silly stuff! lol.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 7, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Thanks guys.Â  They use the MJ drug propofl for colonoscopies now, Rick, so don't worry lol.Â  It's a cinch, really.


 

 I know I got it in the other end a few years ago.The stuff They used to put me out last time was called  "Twilight" ZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzz [X(]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 7, 2009)

This subject got me thinking about my childhood and my party daze.Believe it or not,I have never broke a bone or been wounded to bad in in my life of 50 years.Trust me god was on my side.Knock on wood!I did have the occasional fall on my face from drinking to much vodka but hey,we all been there right [8D]
  I am trying to remember what else happened as a kid..oh yeah I caught a basket ball wrong and it bent my pinkie finger straight out and it got stuck like that.I looked like I was doing a half assed Spock hand signal.I took the cast splint off to early because i wanted to go swimming [8D] it healed weird and made my finger kind of stick out more then it should.I remember when it happened,I went to show my mom and she freaked out! It didn't hurt at the time.But when the doc stuck a pen between the finger and quick squeezed it back,THAT hurt like H!@#$%^&ll! I do remember that[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 7, 2009)

Oh yeah,once I was on this boat and my friend got a little cut.What a big baby!


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 7, 2009)

Hope you heal fast-----ouch[] -----is Joe a bigger wreck than you over this?[8|]i bet he is--------You'll be fine----i talk to the Big Guy up above----i will put in a good word for you[]--------------------Fred.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 7, 2009)

Rick! Your picture reminded me of the time I stuck my hand in the water at the Fish Hatchery to see what it would feel like to have all the BABY fish swimming around my hands. Ouch! Anything that goes in that water is supposed to be food! I had no idea that little baby fish had such big teeth![8|]


----------



## glass man (Aug 7, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Sounds like you had a miracle Jamie.Â Â  What didÂ the cause of yours turn out to be?Â Thanks for your nice words and congrats on winning Rick's bottle contest!Â Â You're a sweetheart. Â Not much sleep last night, but hopefully the medicine will help.Â  So excuse me if I type anything silly or stoopid as some of our Italian members would say.Â  Who am I kidding, I always type silly stuff!Â lol.Â


   I WILL ALWAYS BELIEVE I WAS CURED BY GOD. THE DOCTORS CAME UP WITH THE CONCLUSION MY BLOOD WAS BAD FROM SMOKING POT,SNIFFING GLUE/GAS,TAKING LSD,PILLS I KNEW WHAT THEY WERE AND PILLS I DID NOT KNOW WHAT THEY WERE,MESCULIN,AND ON ETC. ALL THIS AND I WAS BARELY 17.OH YES I SMOKED CIGS AND DRANK. I ALSO RAN THE TWO MILE IN TRACK. ONLY ONE MEET. I COULDN'T FINISH AND WALKED ACROSS THE FIELD GOT BACK IN LINE ,STARTED RUNNING AGAIN AND CAME IN THIRD,CAUSE SOMEHOW NOBODY NOTICED I HAD BAILED! I THINK ALL THAT RUNNING IS WHAT CAUSED MY SICKNESS![][][]   STAY WELL SWEET LADY AND KEEP A WARE OF THOSE NODES. JAMIE


----------



## ncbred (Aug 7, 2009)

I've seen what lymphoma can do.  Better safe than sorry.  Hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## capsoda (Aug 7, 2009)

> Hopefully Obama will have you at the doc's in no time


 Yea Charlie, you'll wake up with 6' of dirt in your face but your parts will be with the rich and famous. If you don't believe me read the book. Here is the link to HB 3200. My representitive told me that this bill would not affect Veterans at all. He lied. Read the book.

 Section: OU Get Screwed, Sub Section: Don't Look Now.

http://edlabor.house.gov/documents/111/pdf/publications/AAHCA-BillText-071409.pdf

 This thing scares the crap outta me.


----------



## capsoda (Aug 7, 2009)

Show your scar thread??? That could be interesting. I have parts that look like a road map of scars.

 Hey Rick, after the 4th or 5th colonoscopy you should start to wonder about it.
 And who does the clean up??????[&:] The military used to just make you happy and they Poop there is it!!!!! Haw come everything looks like a cannon barrel when they start pointing it at your neather regions?????? And they tell you "Just take a deep breath"......


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 7, 2009)

Marine boot camp they said bend over a spread your cheeks[&:]  O.M.G. when it was over i looked around and there were women  watching the whole thing--no pun intended[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 7, 2009)

I went there today with anticipation and the fact that it was going to be over, for at least a while anyway.I was wrong, it was only the (consultation) Now I have to wait until sep to go through this sh#%^&it.
  One is enough for me Cap.


----------



## glass man (Aug 9, 2009)

I ONCE WAS GIVEN A TEST FOR MY COLON WHERE THEY STUCK A BALLON LIKE THING IN MY ANUS AND THE DOCTOR SAID "THIS WILL BE A LITTLE UNCORMFORTABLE" HE THEN STARTED PUMPING THE BALLON UP INSIDE MY BUNG HOLE,SOON I WAS BOUT SCREAMING AND HE SAID "AH COME ON NOW YOU CAN TAKE ALITTLE MORE" ![:-]  I WAS NAKED ON A TABLE AND A NURSE WAS THERE,BUT I DID NOT CARE AS THE BALLON GOT BIGGER! I HAVE OFTEN WONDERED IF THAT DOC. THOUGHT THAT PUMPING A BALLON UP IN YOUR ASS WAS ONLY "A LITTLE UNCOMFORTABLE", WHAT  HIS IDEA  OF "THIS IS GONNA HURT LIKE HELL"WAS ??!!! [] IF ANY ON HERE HERES A DOCTOR SAY "THIS WILL BE A LITTLE UNCOMFORTABLE WELL,GO AHEAD AND START SCREAMING!!!!!  JAMIE


----------



## Just Dig it (Aug 9, 2009)

IM AN IDIOT...confused her lymph node and her thyroid..guess thats why im a digger and not a doctor[]

 actually..the way the doctor left my back ..he might as well have just dug the hole.Once again good luck healing


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 9, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> I ONCE WAS GIVEN A TEST FOR MY COLON WHERE THEY STUCK A BALLON LIKE THING IN MY ANUS AND THE DOCTOR SAID "THIS WILL BE A LITTLE UNCORMFORTABLE" HE THEN STARTED PUMPING THE BALLON UP INSIDE MY BUNG HOLE,SOON I WAS BOUT SCREAMING AND HE SAID "AH COME ON NOW YOU CAN TAKE ALITTLE MORE" ![:-]  I WAS NAKED ON A TABLE AND A NURSE WAS THERE,BUT I DID NOT CARE AS THE BALLON GOT BIGGER! I HAVE OFTEN WONDERED IF THAT DOC. THOUGHT THAT PUMPING A BALLON UP IN YOUR ASS WAS ONLY "A LITTLE UNCOMFORTABLE", WHAT  HIS IDEA  OF "THIS IS GONNA HURT LIKE HELL"WAS ??!!! [] IF ANY ON HERE HERES A DOCTOR SAY "THIS WILL BE A LITTLE UNCOMFORTABLE WELL,GO AHEAD AND START SCREAMING!!!!!  JAMIE


 

 Hahahahaha I don't care who you are that was funny![]


 I had a weird experience once in my 30s.I went to the doc for a sprained wrist.The doc said step up on this stool and drop your pants. 
   ???????????????????????    
  needless to say,I had a new doctor real quick!


----------



## glass man (Aug 9, 2009)

YEAH RICK THE NIGHT BEFORE I WAS TO HAVE THIS TEST I WAS SERVERVED THE BST HOSPITAL MEAL I HAVE EVER EATEN! AFTER WARDS I WAS GIVEN LAXATIVES! I STAYED ON THE TOILET ALL NIGHT AND AT DAWN GIVEN A ENEMA! THEN THE BALLON TEST! SADISTS!THE ENDRESULT WAS I HAD SMALL PYLOPS ON MY COLON ,BUT NOT BIG ENOUGH TO OPERATE ON AND WAS TOLD NOTHING COULD BE DONE CEPT TAKE PILLS! MAN I JUST THOUGHT I HURT TILL I WENT THROUGH THE TESTS! MAN I HURT LIKE HELL FOR DAYS!MAN I WISH I COULDA HAD THE BALLON UP THE DOCS BUTT AND TOLD HIM"AH MAN YOU CAN TAKE MORE"! I WOULD HAVE PUMPED IT TO THE SIZE OF A BASKET BALL! COMPASSION? GEEZ! I STILL DON'T KNOW WHAT A BALLON UP MY BUTT COULD HAVE SHOWN ANYTHING BOUT MY COLON? THEY ALREADY DID THE CAMERA GOING DOWN IN ME,WHICH THEY LET ME WATCH,WOW WHAT FUN !


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 10, 2009)

Dont sweat it Just Dig It!  i have something wrong with that too believe it or not.  That was the incidental finding after a car accident that led them to rescind my policy, calling it "pre-existing".  
 Jamie, that sounds awful!  Your telling of the story was pretty funny, though!
 Rick, I empathize.  Try going to a doctor the day after a car accident and him trying to do a breast exam!!  I was so out of it from hitting my head, luckily my Mom was there and was like "Hell no!"


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 10, 2009)

oops, went through the first time.  We're having a really bad storm here.


----------



## Angelpeace (Aug 10, 2009)

Laur, Just had a chance to read this post. Hope you are doing well and the pain is subsiding. You talk about how you share everything with your friends. Let me share this with you all. As a child I had my tonsils removed (very infected). For some reason my old family doctor put them in a bottle of formaldihide (?) and gave them to me me like some kind of prize. A few years later, when I had to have emergency appendix surgery, he saved the appendix to give to me. When my gallblatter ruptured a few years after that, he collected all the gallstones and put them in a bottle for me to keep as well. By the time I had my first back surgery, my family doctor was deceased. The specialist who did the surgery told me that as they were about to put me under (I don't remember this) that I reached up, took hold of his surgical scrubs and pulled him down to face me and said, "Whatever you take out of me belongs to me and I expect to have it in some sort of container in my room when I wake up." Well, sure enough, when I awoke in my room, he had the disc he had removed from my spine in a plastic cup on the window sill. I kept all these items displayed on the top shelf of a shelfing unit in my grandparents' bathroom until they both passed away and the house was sold. Jamie refused to allow me to bring the things to our home and truthfully by then I didn't even really know why I still had them around. Just thought I would share.[][][][][][][]


----------



## capsoda (Aug 10, 2009)

After 31 major and evasive surgeries to keep all my parts in place you would think they would listen about pain but they don't get it Jamie. Many of the surgeries were ont the missing parts of my left leg and not too bad. I tell them everytime that I am hard to put under and I need more pain meds than most. You think they would look in my records and see that I was awake during all 31 surgeries. Didn't feel anything but listend to everything. It was really pretty cool. The last one was my apendix. Talked to the doc, talked to the anesthitist, they said they understood. I even asked the surgery crew to do good work after making them laugh. They mad the three little insicions to do the lyposcopic surgery, they put in the tube and began to air me up like a bollon and POW!!! my apendix burst and I set up and started cussing a blue streak. It took them a bit to get me under and I have a scar that looks like it was done with a rusty car tag a foot long. Spent 10 days in hospital with tubes hanging out of me and a raging fever most of the time and when I ask what happend the dumb ass said "everything went well".

 This is the kicker and I have recently learned a new common catch phrase when I ack for something to get rid of the pain, "We don't want you to have so much pain med that you are completely painless, We want you to feel it a little so you won't hurt yourself". The idiots can't even put me to sleep!!!.

 Next time I think I will just break my foot off in someone's ass.


----------



## glass man (Aug 10, 2009)

YEAH TO MANY DOCTORS AND NURSES ,YOU ARE ONLY A "JOB". THEY FORGET YOU ARE A PERSON! NOW THAT SO MANY BABIED CELEBETIES HAVE GOTTON HOOKED ON WHAT EVER AND GOT CAUGHT AND WHINED SOME EXCUSE BOUT HOW THEY GOT HOOKED AND THE DOCTORS GET THE BLAME FOR IT,US POOR PEOPLE SUFFER CAUSE THE DOCS. ARE AFRAID TO GIVE PAIN MEDS. PLUS LAW ENFORCEMENT CAN LOOK AT YOUR PHARMACY FILES WHEN EVER THEY WANT. THE RESULT IS A LOT OF PEOPLE BEING UNDER MEDICATED ,BECAUSE OF THE WHINY RICH CELEBS THAT GO TO A DETOX MANSION AND THEN THEY OK. WHEREAS MY ASS WOULD BE ROTTING IN JAIL AFTER DOING SOME OF THE THINGS THEY DID[LIKE HAVING MY MAID GOING AROUND TRYING TO GET ME OXYCOTON].    THE FIRST BIOPSY DONE ON MY ENLARGED LYMPH NODE ON MY NECK WAS DONE BY MY FAMILY DOC. HE DID NOT PUT ME TO SLEEP ,BUT GAVE ME A SHOT THAT NUMBED THE AREA OF THE NODE. NOW I COULD ONLY FEEL TUGS AND THINGS LIKE THAT ,BUT NO PAIN. STILL MY MIND WAS GOING WILD,CAUSE THE SMALL INCISION HE MADE FELT LIKE HE CUT MY THROAT FROM ONE END TO ANOTHER! THE NURSE HAD TO HOLD MY LEGS DOWN AS I STARTED KICKING LIKE A MULE![8D] THEN AFTERWARDS HE STICHED ME UP AND I SWEARE I COULD HEAR A SWISHING SOUND AS HE CAME UP WITH THE SUTURE BY MY EAR! NO PAIN,BUT MIND HORROR! THANK GOD AT EMEORY THEY PUT ME UNDER!


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 10, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: Antiquenut
> 
> Laur,hope you are feeling a lot better. I bet Joe is too.[]


  Thanks Tim. What was wrong with him?


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 10, 2009)

That sucks Cap!  They say redheads are harder to anesthetize too.  I think some doctors are getting better at managing pain, although Tylenol 3 isn't touching it for me.  At least you can say you were brave about it.


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 10, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: RedGinger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Meaning----Joe was Worried Sick  about You[]


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 10, 2009)

QTIP, Laur!  Thanks Fred.  He's been helping me.


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 10, 2009)

Keep the Windex away from him[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 10, 2009)

QTIP Laur lol.  Thanks Fred.  Joe's been helping me.  Only thing is, Leo chewed through my ice pack lol.  He gets neutered tomorrow.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 10, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: mr.fred
> 
> Keep the Windex away from him[sm=lol.gif]


 
 He never did develop poison ivy after that[][]


----------



## capsoda (Aug 10, 2009)

> At least you can say you were brave about it.


 Bravery goes away with age and pain levels.

 When they give me T3s I through them away and use asprin. Ya know, there are redheads in the family.[8|]


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 13, 2009)

Joe came home last night, took one look at me and said "You better get that looked at!"
 Surgeon had been away since the day after the surgery with no one to cover him.  His nurse recommended I go, but I put it off.  
 Antibiotics and a shot of Decadron.  Has anyone ever had that?  I could not sleep all night!


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 13, 2009)

Oh I know you guys do.  That's nice of you Tim.


----------



## capsoda (Aug 13, 2009)

Yep, I've heard of it. Decadron is a steroid used to promote healing in the skin. Has alot of bad side affects like growing an extra toe or gills and such.

 In the amount they gave you you are only about a gallon away from webed feet.[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 13, 2009)

LOL!  I'll be taking a pic of that too.  I remember we used it for dogs when I worked at a vet.  They called it Dexamethasone.  Hopefully, it will make me feel better.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 18, 2009)

The doctor has been away since the day after my procedure, so I only just got results.  I think they are all in, but haven't spoken with him personally yet.  Just wanted to let you know, I am okay.  Nothing serious, just swollen glands everywhere probably due to the Mono I've been fighting.  The report said "re-active hyperplasia" for anyone into medical stuff.  I hadn't expected taking one out to be such a big deal, but he had to go through the muscle and it was a longer recovery. Thanks for all the positive replies I received. 
 P.S.  It is feeling better now!


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 18, 2009)

Now it's a Happy road to travel down!   Enjoy it[]------.----I'm Happy for Ya[8D]


----------



## blobbottlebob (Aug 18, 2009)

Hey Laur. I missed this post (probably because I was camping last week). Glad to hear that things are looking good. My wife had to have two operatoins on her thyroid because after one, they thought that cancer might be invloved. It was rough and she is now on permanent meds but everything is fine. Best of luck!


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 18, 2009)

I am so glad the news was good!!! I'm happy for ya, Laur!![][]


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks.  All results are not in, but at least I know it's not anything life threatening.  Thanks so much guys for your support!  I love this place.


----------

